# Gto Dealer = S&l Performance



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

yep thats right steve opened his own shop i dont know the adress to the shop but i do have the phone # it is 817-905-3329 hit him up and get him back on the site,i talked to him the other day they were pulling a motor out of a trans am to do a 408 swap with.

lets get gto dealer back on the forum and posting like he should be :seeya: 


steve if you read this :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, thank you very much for the info. Just left him a voice mail. What a great guy. Steve, get your butt back on here -- and best of luck with your new business!!!!


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

yes we need ol steve back :cheers :cheers he sead he willbe on later so count on ol steve to be back in the swing of things :seeya:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

:cool I've delt with Steve in the past. He's a great guy! 
Steeeeeeeeve. If your out there, come on back!:cool


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve will be back :willy:


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Gone all this time and still top poster. I think he helped just about every member on this site with one thing or another.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i just called him got his voicemail


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey guys! I'm not GTODEALER anymore... I can't get on that login because of Alan Young. Glad to be back, we are RIDICULOUSLY busy at my new shop! If you guys need anything at all just let me know! I will check this site everyday!! 

B_A_, I got your message and I'm sorry I didn't reply.... I erased your message by mistake.:willy:

Oh yeah... Radio is stock again..... bunch of stuff waiting, can't get time to work on it.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

what uppp steve :cheers yippie you'r back :seeya:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Man Glad to see you back Steve!!!

Maybe see a FATBITCH2 in the Future?


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Man Glad to see you back Steve!!!
> 
> Maybe see a FATBITCH2 in the Future?


Maybe.... haven't decided. 

Our next shop project is a 2004 GTO that we are doing the LSX block (454ci), L92 heads, and twin 67's (that would be turbos....) it should be good to around 1000 whp, that is, if we can get the drivetrain to hold up. Right now the car has a bone stock LS1 (except for a Z06 cam) and SLP Longtubes, cnc ported throttle body, and a STS kit (60-1 turbo) and it makes 523 rwhp and 574 rwtq on pump gas and 8lbs of boost! This car will be a beast to put it lightly.:cheers


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i hear fatbitch2 :cheers you know you need somthing faster then the neon i know a grand am that can beat a srt-4  you know you want a gto again,btw send the slp long tubes over here


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Steve, this is Mike from Flower Mound. I'm running Fatbitch's UD pulley - it added around 100hp (j/k). 

Your project goat sounds familiar... Lloyd Mead's car?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

:seeya: glad to see ppl posting here


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

motorheadmike said:


> Hey Steve, this is Mike from Flower Mound. I'm running Fatbitch's UD pulley - it added around 100hp (j/k).
> 
> Your project goat sounds familiar... Lloyd Mead's car?


Yes sir it is. Him and myself are the ones who opened a shop together....


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

So where is this shop at and hopefully you dyno tune?:cool :seeya:


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

We are off of Heritage Trace and I35 just south of Denton....

We haven't got our dyno yet, we are actually looking to re-locate and get a bigger place. We've been here about four months and have already out grown it. Once we get the bigger place we will install a dyno and start tuning.:cheers


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Cool I'll have to swing by when I have a chance.


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

motorheadmike said:


> Hey Steve, this is Mike from Flower Mound. I'm running Fatbitch's UD pulley - it added around 100hp (j/k).
> 
> Your project goat sounds familiar... Lloyd Mead's car?


Hola Mr. Mike 

Should be fun when we get all of it done.

Loyd


----------



## motorheadmike (Jul 13, 2005)

Coolness! Good luck to both of you!

The good word - I have met and bought parts from both Loyd and Steve. They are top-notch guys, and I would bet that their customer service will be unbeatable!


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve Always Tries To Make Ppl Happy


----------



## DFWGTO (May 4, 2005)

motorheadmike said:


> Coolness! Good luck to both of you!
> 
> The good word - I have met and bought parts from both Loyd and Steve. They are top-notch guys, and I would bet that their customer service will be unbeatable!


Thanks Dude!


----------

